# Grass?



## Katerulez (Oct 8, 2021)

Can I use grass trimmings in his dig box? Would dirt be okay too? 
Can I use dirt as a base instead of fleece/chips?
Would you recommend plastic dig box or an actual box? Currently I'm using some paper that came in a package I received. 
I'd like to get some rocks in his house that he can climb on.


----------

